# fakecall for 7.2.2



## sierra99 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a hacked sa2 that I have all set and it has 7.2.2 on it ..I have had it unplugged gor the last month..I have caller id on it and want to plug it into the phone but I want to keep my hacks....I have a fakecall for sw7 but in the bash it gives me:

loading hacks
Inside fakecall 4.x+
fakecall failed, code=(invalid attribute: Complete)
rc.sysinit is complete

the line in the fakecall is:

} elseif { [regexp {^[4-7]} $sw] } {

it should work shouldn't it??

What can I do To get it to not call but get caller id...


----------



## sierra99 (Jun 14, 2006)

what would happen if I edited it tho this:

} elseif { [regexp {^[4-8]} $sw] } {

would it work????


----------



## sierra99 (Jun 14, 2006)

or could I change it to this:

} elseif { [regexp {^4} $sw] || [regexp {^7} $sw] } {

or

} elseif { [regexp {^4} $sw] || [regexp {^8} $sw] } {


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Why would you be running fakecall on a standalone? 

FYI, that regexp is trying to match the first character in your software. "4" and "6" are in there because 4.x and 6.x software run on DirecTivos.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

What rbautch said. Do not, do not, do not run fakecall on a standalone Tivo.


----------



## sierra99 (Jun 14, 2006)

ok


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

> Do not, do not, do not run fakecall on a standalone Tivo.


Echo; despite being told this on DDB, I guess you had to hear it again!


----------

